# Does money buy happiness?



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

I think it does. Because yea you can be rich and lonely.... but also poor and lonely!!!!!! If you're rich its not gonna stop you from finding someone you love and spend your life with them.

Lets say theres one girl out there for you. You'll find her when you're poor or rich, but then you're both happier when theres a lot of money


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I don't know.. give me some money and let me find out!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Well, Im poor, and Im happy.
I have aboput $50 Afte I pay my rent this week. However, $50 will buy me some beer.
So Im Poor and Happy, therefore I say Money Does NOT buy Happiness. It's all in the mind that it does. It is good to have money though.


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

Money will buy happiness but happiness doesnt only come from money.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

dipset.taliban said:


> Money will buy happiness but happiness doesnt only come from money.
> [snapback]1205635[/snapback]​


definetly


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

I would not want millions of dollers as i would not know what to spend it on.....$800,000 would get me all the things i want now let me see.

1.a nice boat to sail the pacific..oh yeh and fitted with big ass speakers so i can listen to tunes while im on the rough seas.

2.year supply of beer

3.couple of hookers for every friday night

4.a nice house in fiji









Thats all i want in life


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Not exactly. You can be depressed as hell and rich, or the happiest man in the world, but poor. But for the most part, it's ALWAYS easier to be happier when you have the most doors open to you in life, and when you are limited to the things you can do in life by 'money' then you are in a shitty position.


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

Money can make the unhappy a little less unhappy while money can make the happy even more happy. so i say yes.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

It Helps But in the Long Run It does Not..


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

yep


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

i agree, money cannot buy lasting hapiness, for instance, lets say a game, you want this one came so badly, and you can only ever buy one game in the whole world out all all games. so of course you buy it.

you enjoy it. for how long? a few days? a week? a month? maybe two? but eventually isnt only playing that game going to start to bore you to death?


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

If I was rich I wouldn't have to work, if I don't have to work, then I'm happy, so yes it can!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow, look the results. Im not suprised by results like those on this forum.

Those who say Yes:

1. Have never been put ina decision where they had NO money...which includes help from family...etc.

2. Have never found someone they love.

3. Will wonder when they are 75, laying in bed dying, with no one around them, why they focused so much time on money and not on the more important things in life


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Wow, look the results. Im not suprised by results like those on this forum.
> 
> Those who say Yes:
> 
> ...


This coming from a 16 year old. You are wrong on #2 and #3, and in the case of #1, there are mixed results. VERY FEW PEOPLE AT ALL have been in this situation. My girlfriend has, and she was f*cking miserable. It's not a good feeling to have 3 jobs and still barely be able to make ends meet.

Contrary to what you are saying, I think it is very easy for people WITH money to say that it DOESN'T buy happiness. Who are they to say that? Money is the lubrication that helps the world go 'round... easier.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

No! but being hooked up with endless fish does







:rasp:


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

I used to bring home 900 to 1200 dollars cash a week after tax, and after 5 years I quit that job, because I worked so damn much that I couldn't spend anytime with family and friends. I lost a 5 year relationship to that job and another one that I was engaged to. There were other issues, but I'm sure me being gone all the time didn't help matters out.

So I say no money doesn't buy you happiness.

One of my old high school buddies has never worked a day in his life, everything has been give to him by his dad. He owns 6 nice house drives a volvo and Mercedes G-Wagon, yet he seems to be the most unhappy person I have ever met. To find happiness he turns to any and all types of drugs.

So I say no money doesn't buy you happiness.

You create your happiness, not buy it. Thats my 2 cents


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Money doesn't buy happiness... but it can make your corner in Hell much nicer than the next persons' corner!


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> i agree, money cannot buy lasting hapiness, for instance, lets say a game, you want this one came so badly, and you can only ever buy one game in the whole world out all all games. so of course you buy it.
> 
> you enjoy it. for how long? a few days? a week? a month? maybe two? but eventually isnt only playing that game going to start to bore you to death?
> 
> ...


or better yet...the game you want so badly and you just gotta have it....so you finally get it.....you feel like you're the happiest person alive (because of this game)......but wait.....there's a newer version coming out....and now you just gotta have the newer one so you forget about the first one you bought.

another example is getting a huge promotion at work. sure, it makes you happy because more money, but you'll have to work more hours and be given additional "work" because of your new title...but that would also mean spending less time with your family, which makes you unhappy in the long run.

happiness comes in many different forms. it's just how you look at it and were taught (depending on how your society works). for some, it means having a bit of money left over (after all bills are paid) to buy beer or whatever, or having to sacrafice your needs for others (family, relatives, for instance) to make you happy....while to others having a 'loved one" in their life is all the "happiness" they need in life. i think happiness comes and go, so NO, I don't think money can buy everlasting happiness (maybe a little at first, but you may lose it in the end). "Money" is just our way of life and how society/economy system works around us. If didn't need money to get by in life...we can still find happiness using what we have and know. Examples here are the Indians and the Amish people, and the way they lived their lives.

The Moral of this is: Everyone experiences some types of happiness in their lifetime...both the Rich and the Poor. It doesn't necessarily mean having a big house, a family, and a "wonderful/professional" job to be happy...it's just how you live your life with what you have or were given. These things are choices that we make over the course of our lifetime. This is my 2 cents.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Yes, look at Donald Trump.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm not sure if it buys happiness, but fuk it can't hurt.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

It may not buy happiness, but it does buy the things that make me happy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, look the results. Im not suprised by results like those on this forum.
> ...


"Ohhh he's 16, he knows nothing"

Very few people? Maybe in Indiana pal, but lifes not like that everywhere. Ive seen some of the lowest of the lows in my area, and some people that Ive met are happy just to have a loving family.

Money is a luxory.

But b_ack51 was right, it makes day to day life easier.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Wow, look the results. Im not suprised by results like those on this forum.
> 
> Those who say Yes:
> 
> ...


1. I grew up with no money, and I was miserable, wearing the same crappy clothes day after day did not make me happy. After I started working and making my own money, I was much happier, as I could buy things I needed/wanted.

2. Much easier to get girls when you rolling in a Benz.

3. Just becasue you have money, doesn't mean you don't have friends.

I do agree with you here


DannyBoy17 said:


> it makes day to day life easier.


An easier life, for me, helps me to have a happier life.



dawgnutz said:


> I used to bring home 900 to 1200 dollars cash a week after tax, and after 5 years I quit that job, because I worked so damn much that I couldn't spend anytime with family and friends. I lost a 5 year relationship to that job and another one that I was engaged to. There were other issues, but I'm sure me being gone all the time didn't help matters out.


Working made you unhappy, not the fact that you had money. If you could have that money without working do you think outcome would have been the same?

Sure you can have happy poor people and happy rich people. As well as unhappy poor people and unhappy rich people. I for one if given a choice to be set for life or be a poor MF'er, I'd choose the rich path!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

anyone who says no is lying


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

but thats the thing!!!!!!!!!

you can be wealthy and have the love of your life waking up next to you every morning!!!

or you can be poor with your love!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

no....buy you happiness..........yes it can


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2005)

I guess it can buy you happiness if you have pride in how much is in your bank account...


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Who doesn't?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> Who doesn't?
> [snapback]1205933[/snapback]​


Me.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

dipset.taliban said:


> Money will buy happiness but happiness doesnt only come from money.
> [snapback]1205635[/snapback]​


this quote ftw


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

How can money buy happiness? Can you go to your local Grocery store and pick some happiness of the shelf?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Umbilical Syllables said:


> How can money buy happiness? Can you go to your local Grocery store and pick some happiness of the shelf?
> [snapback]1205981[/snapback]​


No, the bigass plasma TV at BestBuy is where the happiness is located.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> Umbilical Syllables said:
> 
> 
> > How can money buy happiness? Can you go to your local Grocery store and pick some happiness of the shelf?
> ...












Shallower than a kiddy pool.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

What can I say









EDIT: Honestly, I'm not saying money is what I'm all about. But it's definitely a part of what I'm about. I don't think there's anyone who money doesn't play a role in the happiness of their life.

To some execssive money brings the opposite because they have nothing else to look forward to.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

huntx7 said:


> Umbilical Syllables said:
> 
> 
> > How can money buy happiness? Can you go to your local Grocery store and pick some happiness of the shelf?
> ...


yep..until someone gets their hands on it to make them happy...so I guess you can buy a plasma tv to make you happy and then "pass" it along....


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> huntx7 said:
> 
> 
> > Umbilical Syllables said:
> ...


Hell thats his happiness, you can't change that no matter how you feel about it.

Money could do alot for my whole family, pay all our houses off and you take away alot of stress. 
If I had millions I would build a huge ass guest ranch somewhere in New Mexico or mid Arizona. Cater to regular people and rich alike. Build my brothers a mechanic/4x4 shop. buy my father 500 head of Barzona cattle that he could take care of. Buy my mom a bad ass craft shop. Hire my sis and her husband as the caterers for my resort(they are bad ass cooks). Build my other sister a bike shop. 
Would that make us happy? if it didn't i'd pay someone to get rid of my pain in the asses.







Drink some beer and build an indoor penguinarium and with a bar in case Gordeez ever wants to visit and feed the penguinos.








Oh yeah maybe an illegal fish tank or two.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

johndeere said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > huntx7 said:
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> I think it does. Because yea you can be rich and lonely.... but also poor and lonely!!!!!! If you're rich its not gonna stop you from finding someone you love and spend your life with them.
> 
> Lets say theres one girl out there for you. You'll find her when you're poor or rich, but then you're both happier when theres a lot of money
> [snapback]1205630[/snapback]​


Something to take into consideration is the following:
Whats making you wealthy?
What kind of lifestyle do you want to live?

Say your job requires you to work 60-70hours a week or more and the love of your life chooses to leave you because you never have time for her anymore. Then how much is that money really worth, when it comes to your happiness?

Materialistic things can only go so far.

Personally, I'd be perfectly suitable in the middle class range. That way it leaves time to spend with the family, your friends, and basically the people who care about you. Versus being rich and being glued to a cell phone 24/7.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it does. Because yea you can be rich and lonely.... but also poor and lonely!!!!!! If you're rich its not gonna stop you from finding someone you love and spend your life with them.
> ...


Well, that definitely changes things. I thought we were talking about being rich enough to the point where we don't have to work.

Personally, I wouldn't like 60-70 hours of work a week (even though I plan on becoming a doctor) just to be rich.

Now the lottery, that's happiness in ticket-form.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Money can definatly buy you happiness


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

money can give you the means to make yourself happier....it sure does help to not have to worry about bills, and at the same time it leaves yourself a lot more room emotionally to do things you enjoy


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

id say both..... but wiht money u can get hookers to make u happy


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

no way, any girl that would make you happy would be with you whether you are rich or not. if you have less, then you value the things that are important, i would like to have more money, but at what cost? money does not equal happiness.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Money will only buy you happiness if you are a materialist


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I make an "above average" salary I suppose, which will increase over the nexy few years. Does it buy happiness? IMO and perspective no. My idea of a good time isn't going and buying BMWs and crusing to a fancy restaurant, buying expensive watches, and one hundred dollar sunglasses. My goal in life is to be happy, not earn money so I can be happy then go show it off.

I have everything I want and need already, and it has no affiliation with money.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

where do i start?

money definatly doesnt buy you happyness. what i get my happyness from is God. just buy being free from sin, God gives it to me supernaturaly. and theres nothing else like it in the world. you can eather live to please God, and have eternal life. OR live to be lead on by lucifer with all of his lies, he is the father of all lies and tricks. he uses stuff like music, drugs, sex, Man/Women, clothing...and most of all MONEY! i can go on forever on the things that the devil will use to lead you to sin. but if you repent from all of those sins, God will keep on giving you more of him. and your life will change.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

johndeere said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > huntx7 said:
> ...


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

YES!!

You can buy a house, cars, boats, wifes, kids. You can buy anything you wont if u have the money. So i guess you can buy happiness.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

huntx7 said:


> Umbilical Syllables said:
> 
> 
> > How can money buy happiness? Can you go to your local Grocery store and pick some happiness of the shelf?
> ...


Don't get plasmas, cause the happiness will wear out in a few months just like the quality of the picture.

Get DLP or LCD, then your happiness will last for years.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Avatar~God said:


> YES!!
> 
> You can buy a house, cars, boats, wifes, kids. You can buy anything you wont if u have the money. So i guess you can buy happiness.
> [snapback]1206606[/snapback]​


So then happiness is a wife who is only with you while you have money to feed her, doesnt know or will ever care to know or love the real you, and will flee as soon as your money is gone. 
That doesnt sound like happiness to me


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

STIFFY said:


> Avatar~God said:
> 
> 
> > YES!!
> ...


Hell your rich you wanna good wife buy a damn mobile home a '72 duster and make the chic's think your just getting by. Find a good'n and marry her.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Well, Im poor, and Im happy.
> I have aboput $50 Afte I pay my rent this week. However, $50 will buy me some beer.
> So Im Poor and Happy, therefore I say Money Does NOT buy Happiness. It's all in the mind that it does. It is good to have money though.:nod:
> [snapback]1205634[/snapback]​


You can elaborate forever but Gordeez covered it completely imo


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

It depends. If you are in poverty then yes. But if you are middle class with enough to more then enough money to live than no. There are a lot more important things than money..imagine if your wife, brother sister or w/e died..wut would u rather have..them back or have all the money in the world..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

huntx7 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > shutter13 said:
> ...


Keep in mind it takes you 20 years to fully cash that in and not to mention uncle sam takes at least 1/2 of it.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> huntx7 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


Well, you could take a good bit of it right away.

Or you could live off a few hundred thousand a month, which is what I'd do.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Avatar~God said:


> YES!!
> 
> You can buy a house, cars, boats, wifes, kids. You can buy anything you wont if u have the money. So i guess you can buy happiness.
> [snapback]1206606[/snapback]​


Where can I buy some children?


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Avatar~God said:
> 
> 
> > YES!!
> ...


ask rosie odonell


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

STIFFY said:


> Avatar~God said:
> 
> 
> > YES!!
> ...


If shes good in bed, it should be all the happiness you need my friend.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

It buys momentary happiness.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

i say yes and no, i can be perfectly happy without any money, but nowadays you basically need money to do anything.


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

money doesn't buy happiness but it helps


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Money dont buy happiness. if the girl only wants you cause your rich. tell her to [email protected]#k off :laugh:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Man I am one of the nicest people you will ever meet,and I cant tell you how many time I have literally been sh*t on and how many time I have been taken advantage of(I wont trust n e one n e more).Hell yeah money makes the world go round.Dont get me wrong I know there is more to life then having money.But now adays without it you wont get very far!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

This is a six month old thread...









I don't know if money equates to happiness, but I do know that poverty can sure make you miserable.

I guess money can create happiness because you can buy alot of fun opportunities like great vacations and expensive equipment for your hobbies.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> It buys momentary happiness.


I agree. It takes you mind off of what is making you unhappy. But pretty soon if you have all the money in the world and everything you want you'd realize that there was something making you unhappy that money can't buy.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

money cant directly buy happiness, but it can buy cars, and houses, and gold digging wenches if you want women to keep you company... so it can fulfill most parts of happiness, but theres always something that would complete your life that money cant buy


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I voted no, because money can only buy 'temporary happiness.'

Money comes and money goes. It is important, but too many ppl put too much of an emphasis on it in their lives.. it is like an illness to lots of people!
Think about all the things that bring joy in your life that are free. A smile from an old friend. Watching the first snowfall of the season.. embracing a loved one..
it goes on and on.


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

anyone ever seen "Boiler Room"?? good movie. if your in sales at all see it youll understand. ben aflick plays a small part in it but it is his best role in a movie hands down. one of his lines is.

"Anyone that says money is the root of all evil dosn't f*cking have any, Anyone tells you money can't buy happiness...Look at the smile on my face... ear to ear baby..."


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

Right now money would buy happiness. Of course if I won the lottery I would still work the same dead end job I have now but work less. My job is easy and fun. I get to meet some very interesting people and thats always fun.


----------



## lippy (Jan 6, 2006)

Um bad poll


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Fresh2salt said:


> Money dont buy happiness. if the girl only wants you cause your rich. tell her to [email protected]#k off :laugh:


Money may not buy happiness, but it can always buy a happy ending.

In for the 6 month old thread.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

firts what is happines=??? i know a bunch of people would say money is happines nowdas and for lots of time we have been living in a very selfish world ..nowdays just see the tv and the stereotypes .. i know everyone wants more and more( talking about money).. but myself i would say money aint all in this live of course we need it to survive to get good a place to live and buy things that us human beans have created to have a better life ( a confortable life).. just my 2 centz


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Here's why I voted yes:

My motto is work to live, not live to work. Therefore, if I had enough money to never have to work I could spend that time with my family and doing the things that I really enjoy. So, in a way money can buy happiness if you're smart enough to spend it the right way.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

To a certain extent you can buy happiness I believe.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

Money can make you comfortable. When you are comfortable, its a lot easier to be happy, but its not a lock. So no, money doesnt buy happiness.


----------



## SidewalkStalker (Oct 26, 2005)

all the money in the work wont make you happy if you don't like yourself or the world etc...

michael jackson

kurt cobain

...well since i can only think of 2 examples, maybe money usually does buy happiness haha


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

half of both


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Imo. money surely makes things easier and more comfy, but it doesn't enable you to get you those things that will truely make you happy - the best things in life aren't for sale, and those things that are for sale will eventually become uninteresting.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

cant buy you perfect happiness but will help!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> "Anyone that says money is the root of all evil dosn't f*cking have any, Anyone tells you money can't buy happiness...Look at the smile on my face... ear to ear baby..."


The LOVE of money is evil... the LOVE of it.. lol


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

You cant buy happiness, period.


----------

